# Interesting linux programs.



## Alain De Vos (Sep 7, 2019)

The linux sublime editor works fine, but  atom does not start. Which other linux emulated programs (not games) do you use , are insteresting , work fine ?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 8, 2019)

Sublime runs on Windows, OSX, and FreeBSD in addition to Linux so it's not a Linux editor. The same is true for atom.

I thought atom was npm installable but it's not so it can be fixed to run on FreeBSD--probably without much work involved.

EDIT: I take that back. A quick scan of the source shows a lot of javascript source so this should run on FreeBSD. There should only be minor tweaks required if it's not starting.
EDIT2: npm *does* install atom on FreeBSD. It won't start for me either but I'm betting there's a tweak somewhere.
EDIT3: Ah! The living hell that is Electron: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/atom-io-editor-install.62572/


----------



## unitrunker (Sep 8, 2019)

Most everything in ports also runs on Linux. I've never used the Linuxulator.

Some of my favorite apps are jucipp, notecase (deprecated and no longer available), svn, git, clang, hexchat, iridium, monodevelop and micro (vt text editor). I use Iridium (instead of Chrome or Firefox). I also play with nginx and postgresql with fastcgi. 

I run genuine Apache OpenOffice for the eyebrows it raises. 

I briefly played with Electron but I'm not big on JS.


----------

